# Confused about possessions... What do i do?



## Jade_Rabbit (25 Dec 2010)

Hello! Ive been considering enlistment for Many years off and on since my teams but i kept forgetting why i wanted to enlist in the first place or find a reason to not at that time. Well I've decided now that i would like to enlist or start my enlistment this upcoming year. So I'm doing my research so i can make a educated decision rather then rush into something i may regret, or waste someones time. 

I am currently a hunter, and own some firearms. Now I've only my father left for family and due to my talks of enlistment - hes close to disowning me (next to telling me i will undoubtedly fail, every time i bring it up) so i don't have many options if any that I'm aware of for keeping the guns in consideration of the legalities i know of. The only options i know of are to sell the guns. I'm just wondering what my options would be with them if i did enlist - would there be "safe" storage available for them while I'm in basic or will i have to sell all of them?  :'(

I'm checking here because a person i had met from the forces suggested the site for 'from the horses mouth' information. And yes i realize i should talk to someone 'official' about this but my mind's swimming from everything i need/am going to do and while I somehow avoid/doge the 'not so friendly' automatic fire at home on the whole matter of the Military, let alone what I'm going to do with my stuff.  :blotto:


----------



## Ridgeline (25 Dec 2010)

I had the same problem with my guns, though I was not going away for the army, but a job in Europe.  I just put them in a storage unit ... it was around 30 bucks for 2 months ... I don't know it that was "legal" but I did it fine.

So I suggest a storage unit

I do not know about the army and if they have that sort of thing, but I assume that's your responsibility to make sure they are secure.


----------



## Jade_Rabbit (25 Dec 2010)

I actually don't know if its legal to do that. 

But thank you very much for the advice! 

And yes, by the law it is the gun owner's full responsibility to ensure the safety and security of their firearms & ammunition at all time. From what I've read one'd get roasted less for leaving their kids in the car to go grab groceries on a hot summer day with the windows rolled up if anything happened to the guns (aka stolen).


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Dec 2010)

Do you live near a base? If so, talk to the MPs. Once you're sworn in you're a member and they may be able to store the wpns for you.

As to the rest... a storage unit seems reasonable.


----------



## jeffb (25 Dec 2010)

What about a gun shop near your house? They may be willing to store for them for you for a few months if you explain the situation...


----------



## ammocat (25 Dec 2010)

Where will you be keeping all of your other possessions, furniture, clothing, etc? I recommend buying a gun vault/locker and storing your firearms with your other possessions. Keep your address for that location, i.e. do not change the address on your drivers licence or other forms of ID until you finish your training and are posted to a unit. 

I had no problem doing this, but were I did run into a problem was after I was posted I changed all of my ID over to my new home province. There was a delay before I could move my firearms and the Canadian Firearms Center still had my address as being in B.C. There were some issues because I left restricted firearms in a house were no one had a POL/PAL, even though they were secured in a safe and only I had access. Nothing serious came of this, but it was a pain getting it sorted out and getting the permits to move the firearms.

If you leave your firearms at your home location and them change all your ID and move the firearms and one time, it will just look like you are moving. 

When you finally get posted, if you are going to be living on base make sure you check base standing orders for the bases requirements for storage and reporting firearms. They may have some additional requirements.


----------



## Jade_Rabbit (25 Dec 2010)

Thank you Ammocat. Your post was very informative. However as i said its not a welcome idea in my family that i enlist so when i leave i have to take everything when i go. Cause they don't want me coming back. I'd say its unfortunate or sad, but i look forward to not having to doge hostilities when i get home.  ;D And i have the same issue. But so long as i can find a place to safely store my firearms, i can always have the place the guns are stored changed. I just went through a move with them before so its really a simple process if done ahead of time.  :nod:

And as for talking to a nearby gun shop for storage - its a thought i am considering and i may do that when ive a spare moment to do so.  

Also its a nice idea to have another fellow soldier store my firearms, but they are my responsibility as their owner, and i don't even know if its legal.  ??? Considering how anal things can be. If push comes to shove though i can always buy new guns in the future. Id still frankly like to keep my restricted though... e_e


----------



## Ridgeline (25 Dec 2010)

I still think a storage locker would be the best idea.  You can store everything you own, including your guns, and then when you get posted just go get it.  You can store your guns in the storage locker.  I had no problem just putting my guns in a blanket and sticking them on top of my stuff.


----------



## Pusser (25 Dec 2010)

Ridgeline said:
			
		

> I still think a storage locker would be the best idea.  You can store everything you own, including your guns, and then when you get posted just go get it.  You can store your guns in the storage locker.  I had no problem just putting my guns in a blanket and sticking them on top of my stuff.



Hmm, if when storing them in your house you need to have them in a locked cabinet with trigger guards, etc, I somehow doubt wrapping them in a blanket and putting them in a storage locker is going to suffice.  Your local police department may be able to provide some guidance on this.  You should also call a few moving companies (making sure they're large national chains) and asking them if and how they deal with that sort of thing.  When you enroll and go to basic training, the CF will arrange and pay to have all your stuff packed and stored with a moving company, which will store it until you are settled into your first posting.  Moving companies are bonded and so if they do store firearms, you should be OK.  Once you are posted to a base, there are provisions for the storage of private firearms in the base small arms locker for members living in single quarters.  You may even be able to do this while on basic training in St Jean, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Dec 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> You may even be able to do this while on basic training in St Jean, but don't quote me on that.



That's what I said.

For the rest of us... we should be careful not to counsel criminal action. He's required to store the wpns IAW the established laws.


----------



## chrisf (25 Dec 2010)

Do you have an friends who own and are licensed to own guns?

If so, store it in their locker. Shouldn't be a problem, give your local firearms office a shout to let them know you'll be doing it.


----------



## ammocat (25 Dec 2010)

If you know another person (soldier) who is willing to store your firearms, you can do that providing the person has an equivalent firearms licence. If you have restricted firearms, then their licence must also allow restricted firearms. You must also provide the person with the registration certificates so they can provide proof of registration if required. 

Another option may be to find out if any transport agents are willing to store them and then move them to you posting location at the end of training. Allied Van lines is licence to transport firearms and they have storage facilities in various locations. You may be able to have one of these companies store all you possessions, then when training is complete, DND can pick everything up and move it to your posting location.

http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/carr-tran/index-eng.htm this is a link of agents authorized to transport firearms and one of them may be able to help you out.

As a note, on my last posting the agent that moved all of my furniture was not licenced to transport firearms, so legally I could not allow them to ship them. Since I did not want to carry them I had to have a different carrier transport my firearms and had to get an ATT to drop them off and the companies location and another ATT for picking them up. They moved my gun safe complete with all the firearms inside. It cost a bit, but this was also claimable and DND paid for it. When you get to the point you are being posted, make sure you use a licenced company for moving your firearms and talk to your IRP rep (person who helps with your move, or is suppose to help) about getting reimbursed for the cost.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Dec 2010)

Here's the storage portion of the Firearms act: http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/F-11.6/SOR-98-209/index.html

Seems to me if you have a good storage facility with cameras/guard + good door lock + trigger locks and even a good safe inside, you should be good to go. Just don't tell anyone what you're storing in the locker obviously.


----------



## Bass ackwards (25 Dec 2010)

JR, 
I'm probably repeating what the last three posters said, but yes, it is perfectly legal to store firearms -even restricted ones- with a person who has the equivalent licence. I've done this. Of course it requires yet another call to the firearms office but when it comes down to it -so what ? 
As ModlrMike says -keep it legal! 
I'm sure that if you ask around you'll find someone reliable who's willing to help you out.

I'm sorry for the problems your career choice is causing with your family. For whatever it's worth, my father (a WWII vet) was dead set against me joining -but he changed his tune right quick when I walked through the door unexpectedly the next Christmas in my dress uniform. 
Beats the hell out of gang colours doesn't it ?

Good luck with your situation(s).


----------



## Jade_Rabbit (26 Dec 2010)

Thank you everyone for your posts. I sincerely appreciate all the detailed responses and links! 

My family (my father and grandmother) are the ones who're wary of it considering they are of the very very old generation my father being a senior and my grandmother close to a full century old, so their ideas of the military are far different then how things were. And considering I'm female they do have added concerns due to the old stereotypes. Its damn frustrating that my father flip flops around so damn much and has even offered to care for the weapons, but again they are my firearms and my responsibility - not his (though push comes to shove, i wont write him off as an option). As for small arms - I'll defiantly look into that option as well thank you! But i will look into the moving things too so i don't leave any stone unturned but - i live in BC so moving firearms cross country in unfamiliar care makes me nervous. Even if they're in a locked gun safe, makes me worry. Even bonded - stuff can happen. 

As for friends - believe it or not, i have only one who lives around here. But she does not have a PAL. Nor does she have the 'facilities' to store the firearms securely. 

Also ps ya'll. If anything happens to your firearms while in the care of a friend, or storage facility - you can still be held accountable as if they had been in your care. And leaving your firearms in a storage locker, wrapped in a blanket is asking for trouble. Alot of trouble. Along with possible fines and more trouble. Even the best security can be bypassed - nothing is beyond being stolen but if you can make it a.... Pain for the thief or take longer then 2 - 5 minutes to make off with them, all the better to deter them. 

Can't say i didn't learn anything in school.  ;D  

 Yeah. That must've been one awesome christmas JR!  :nod:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Dec 2010)

When in doubt of the storage of firearms your first thought _should_ be to contact your provincial CFO explain your situation,  because how will it look if something goes wrong. What sounds better "Some guys on the internet told me I could store my firearms this way" or "My CFO told me I could and here is the email trail, paperwork trail etc regarding the storage".....


----------



## Jade_Rabbit (26 Dec 2010)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> When in doubt of the storage of firearms your first thought _should_ be to contact your provincial CFO explain your situation,  because how will it look if something goes wrong. What sounds better "Some guys on the internet told me I could store my firearms this way" or "My CFO told me I could and here is the email trail, paperwork trail etc regarding the storage".....



This is true as well. But these suggestions all give me directions to go investigate - im not about to go throw my guns in a storage locker just because its been posted here numerous times without the proper research to the legality, security, and the details on how i will transport them to a new location once im settled. Also talking to the Canadian Firearms Officer has been suggested and something i will also do as well. 
I know this sounds like im overdoing research - but i'd rather be safe then sorry and getting added information/suggestions and directions of research i didnt think of previously are also helpful in proverbially covering my butt in case of problems.  
Plan A - goes down the tube, theres always plans B - G.  ;D  :nod:


----------



## jeffb (29 Dec 2010)

Jade_Rabbit said:
			
		

> Also talking to the Canadian Firearms Officer has been suggested and something i will also do as well.



What did he/she suggest?


----------

